# 1x4 Pin oder 2x4 Pin an EATX12V



## ad_ (27. April 2011)

Hi,

ich benutze das Seasonic X-560. Dieses hat als EATX12V Anschluss ein 2x4 Pin Adapter.
Ist es egal ob ich beide 4 Pin Adapter anschließe oder sollte nur einer genommen werden?

Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (27. April 2011)

Wenn du einen 8 pol EPS Stecker hast (also die 2x4) dann schließ den an, verkehrt ist es nicht. Funktioniert aber auch mit nur einem 4 Pin Stecker.


----------



## ad_ (27. April 2011)

Dann ist es also völlig egal ob ich einen oder beide anschließe (1x 4+4-Pin ATX12V/EPS12V) oder gibt es da irgendwelche Unterschiede?


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Schließ am besten beide an, dann machst du nichts verkehrt. Beim 4 pin müsstet es eigentlich egal sein, welchen du nimmst. Hat das x-560 nicht nen 2x4pin und 1x4pin? Mein x-650 hat das nämlich.

Wenn du den 8pin ansteckst, hat die CPU mehr Phasen zur Verfügung, was zu einem stabilerem Betrieb - vor allem beim OC - führt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

Also ich hab das schon mit mehreren Boards getestet, mit 4 oder 2x4Pin und es macht keinen Unterschied. Selbst bei einer Übertaktung merkt man das nicht. Rein Theoretisch hat dann die CPU mehr Spannungsschiene aber das ist reine Marketing und kommt eigentlich aus dem Server Bereich wo Mainboards zwei CPU auf nehmen können also folglich zwei 4Pins benötigen.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (28. April 2011)

Schliess einfach alle an also die 2x 4 pin.


----------

